# best headlight solution for 17 single projector lenes



## Big M (Nov 25, 2017)

just got my 2017 diesel LT and love it but not so much with the headlights. The single projector lense is not that bright nor does it throw light to the sides that well. It has a single element 9005 bulb and the low beam is performed by a shutter I believe. I have research this for a while and still dont have a good solution. Any experiences and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

I agree, I think it should actually be illegal to put such terrible headlights on a car and sell it to the public. check out my thread, these seem to work pretty well and don't break the bank.http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-...adlight-backup-light-upgrade.html#post3030457


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Big M said:


> just got my 2017 diesel LT and love it but not so much with the headlights. The single projector lense is not that bright nor does it throw light to the sides that well. It has a single element 9005 bulb and the low beam is performed by a shutter I believe. I have research this for a while and still dont have a good solution. Any experiences and suggestions would be appreciated.


Go with 9011 bulbs


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> Go with 9011 bulbs


This thread is 2 years old now lol


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

_These! [LED DRL+SEQUENTIAL SIGNAL]FOR 16-19 CHEVY CRUZE HID PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT LAMPS | eBay_


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

adamc91115 said:


> _These! [LED DRL+SEQUENTIAL SIGNAL]FOR 16-19 CHEVY CRUZE HID PROJECTOR HEADLIGHT LAMPS | eBay_


I thought about getting these headlights ,Can’t find a video showing the output if it worth it.


----------

